# NEC 250.8(A)(6) Connection of Grounding & Bonding Equipment



## jar546 (Nov 23, 2019)

This is becoming all too common a violation.  Tapcon screws into the masonry behind the box to ground a box, in violation of NFPA 70 Section 250.8(A)(6).  How often do you see this or something similar?

This should have been a thread forming screw engaged into the metal of the panel itself by at least 2 threads such as a 10-32 screw.


----------



## ICE (Nov 23, 2019)

I have never allowed a random screw as the sole connection to an enclosure unless that screw was provided at that location for that purpose.  The sheet metal is not thick enough to achieve two threads.  This guy tried to beat me at my own game.  One thread.... two screws.


----------



## ICE (Nov 23, 2019)

They got some threads on this one.  Couldn't be any more wrong but their heart is in the right place.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 23, 2019)

It is stupid enough that they are adding a ground rod to a light pole (if that's what it is) but then to butcher it from there?


----------



## Gregg Harris (Dec 20, 2019)

jar546 said:


> This is becoming all too common a violation.  Tapcon screws into the masonry behind the box to ground a box, in violation of NFPA 70 Section 250.8(A)(6).  How often do you see this or something similar?
> 
> This should have been a thread forming screw engaged into the metal of the panel itself by at least 2 threads such as a 10-32 screw.
> 
> View attachment 6152


shouldn't 250.126 also apply


----------

